# sterilizing floating plants?



## potatoes (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi,
I have a water hyacinth with 6" roots in my 5gal, but it is too big so i want to move it into my 29 gal, which is cycling. My 5 gal has several types of algae (greenblue, slime, and staghorn) non of which i want to introduce into my 29gal because it has elivated ammonia and i think the algae will take over. The water hyacinth has algae intertwined in its roots, but idk how to get it out. last time i soaked some in light h202 solution for a while and i killed them. i did a short bath in half water half h202 followed by an overnight bath in a very light solution. 
should i do a dip or something? spot treatment? all the sterilizing instructions say to keep the roots away from the solution, but this time its the roots i need to sterilize...
Thanks in advance
mike


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi potatoes,

Here is a page with several different ways to disinfect plants (1/2 way down). I typically do alum, I believe HeyPK does the bleach treatment.


----------



## potatoes (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks Seattle_Aquarist. Your article was helpful, but it did not seem to address using the methods on floating plants or on roots, which is where i am confused, potassium pom and alum do seem like better alternatives to bleach, but is there a different method when dealing with roots? i imagine they are more sensitive then leaves, which all articles i have read are geared towards, and i am curious as to how much one should dilute the solution or decrease submersion time when dealing with roots, not leaves


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi potatoes,

Roots may be more sensitive than leaves, especially really fine roots. But other plants have roots as well and they get treated. Not every plant I have received arrives as a stem or cutting.

I think if it was me, I would go with the "bleach" method. I would put the floaters in a net or net media bag, and submerse them for the recommended time. Immediately rinse in fresh water with 2X dechlor (also submersed in net) for the same amount of time of the treatment.

You may loose some of the fine roots, but floaters will normally re-grow more roots with enough light and nutrients.


----------

